#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  COMSOL a Tool for Engineering

## aadamx

Dear Colleagues


I think COMSOL before FEMLAB is a tool for engineering because we can calculate stress and deformations of course displacements. Also, we can temperature and heat profiles in several systems as insulation pping and equipment.

What do you think?See More: COMSOL a Tool for Engineering

----------


## aadamx

he COMSOL Multiphysics simulation software environment facilitates all steps in the modeling process − defining your geometry, meshing, specifying your physics, solving, and then visualizing your results. Model set-up is quick, thanks to a number of predefined physics interfaces for applications ranging from fluid flow and heat transfer to structural mechanics and electromagnetic analyses. Material properties, source terms and boundary conditions can all be arbitrary functions of the dependent variables. Predefined multiphysics-application templates solve many common problem types. You also have the option of choosing different physics and defining the interdependencies yourself. Or you can specify your own partial differential equations (PDEs) and link them with other equations and physics.

COMSOL 4.2 Release Highlights

COMSOL Multiphysics 4.2 represents a significant expansion of the softwares applications, features, and functionality. Version 4.2 empowers current users to do more with their simulation environments, while new industries will now be able to leverage the innovation of multiphysics simulation. With this release, COMSOL continues to deliver on its promise to supply the science and engineering markets with the state-of-the-art simulation products for an expanding set of applications.
Microfluidics Module brings easy-to-use tools for the study of microfluidic devices and rarefied gas flows.
Geomechanics Module enables multiphysics modeling in geotechnical applications such as tunnels.
Electrodeposition Module brings the power of COMSOL to electrochemical processes for chrome plating.
LiveLink for AutoCAD makes COMSOL Multiphysics simulations in 3D available for AutoCAD users.
LiveLink for SpaceClaim brings the fusion of direct modeling and multiphysics simulation in a tightly integrated environment.
One Window Interface for the LiveLink for SolidWorks allows SolidWorks user to stay inside of the SolidWorks environment and work synchronously with COMSOL Multiphysics.
Fast multiphysics assembly brings faster and more memory efficient computations on virtually any type of computer platform, from laptop to cluster.
Report Generator creates HTML reports for models of varying degrees of detail, from brief to complete.
Compressible High-Mach Number Flow for designing nozzles, pipe networks, and valves, and for modeling aerodynamic phenomena.
Virtual Geometry tools allow for modification of CAD models without changing the underlying surface curvature and enable very efficient meshing.
Time-dependent adaptive meshing automatically resolves sharp diffusion fronts in two-phase flow simulations, bringing faster and more accurate simulations.

----------


## aadamx

For additional materials in COMSOL

Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Contain:

Models
0128 Induced Eddy Currents in a Cylinder Surrounded by a Coil
0131 Forces on Parallel Current-Carrying Wires
0213 One-Sided Magnet
0492 Thin-Layer Diffusion
1840 Joule Heating in a MEMS Device
0328 Fuel Cell Stack
8550 Mass Transport Analysis of a High Temperature PEM Fuel Cell
0690 MOS Transistor Model
8640 DC Glow Discharge
8658 Thermal Plasma
8661 3D Model of an ICP Reactor with Argon Chemistry
8649 GEC ICP Reactor. Argon Chemistry
0197 Magnetic Drug Targeting
0483 Biot Poroelasticity
0989 Stresses in the Soil Surrounding a Traffic Tunnel
2199 Sheet Metal Forming by a Spherical Punch
2203 Flexible and Smooth Strip Footing on a Stratum of ClayFlexible and Smooth Strip Footing on a Stratum of Clay
4485 Viscoelastic Structural Damper
0126 Cold Crucible
0249 Boat Reactor for Low Pressure Chemical Vapor Deposition
0945 Chemical Vapor Deposition of GaAs
2139 The Two-Term Boltzmann Equation
9663 Surface Chemistry Tutorial
0472 Perforated Well
0499 Two-Phase Flow in Porous Media
0666 Open-Hole Multilateral Well
0723 Conical Quantum Dot
0616 Swirl Flow Around a Rotating Disk
1445 Inkjet Nozzle Level Set
2152 Modeling Nonisothermal Flow with Gravity Volume Forces
4398 Turbulent Two-Phase Flow Benchmark
0110 Marangoni Convection
0382 Continuous Casting
0105 A Magnetic Brake Modeled in 2D
0106 Thermal Controller, Simulink Simulation
0186 Critical Frequencies for a Rotor
0976 Forced Turbulent Convection Cooling of a Hot Plate
2199 Sheet Metal Forming by a Spherical Punch
10569 Assembly with a Hinge
0144 Photonic Micro Prism
4473 Waveguide Optimization
6141 RF Introductory Tutorial. Step by Step Modeling of a Periodic Structure
8610 Periodic Boundary Condition
10032 Plasmonic Wire Grating
0190 Stress-Optical Effects - with Generalized Plane Strain and in a Photonic Waveguide
9702 Triaxial Test
9747 Deep Excavation
0881 Electromagnetic coils. Multi-turn without skin effect
0916 Electromagnetic coils. Multi-turn with fixed total current and skin effect
0951 How do I calculate the capacitance matrix of a multiconductor system
0953 Error message. Singular Matrix
10407 Transonic Flow in a Sajben Diffuser
8625 Oxygen Boltzmann Analysis
9663 Surface Chemistry Tutorial
0140 Waveguide Adapter
0143 Photonic Crystal
0145 Step Index Fiber
0190 Stress-Optical Effects - with Generalized Plane Strain and in a Photonic Waveguide
1863 Coaxial to Waveguide Coupling
2190 Absorbed Radiation (SAR) in the Human Brain
2192 Microstrip on a Printed Circuit Board
8559 Laminar Flow in a Baffled Stirred Mixer
3459 Mie Scattering off Plasmonic Nanoparticle and Radar Cross-Section Computations
0933 Troubleshooting graphics adapter problems
0952 Avoiding negative concentrations
0970 Deformed meshes tips for success
1036 Error 9040 Type NullPointerException
1052 Troubleshooting MATLAB interface problems
1056 Warning New constraint force nodes detected
1064 Missing or incomplete model documentation
1068 I cannot start COMSOL 4
1069 Unexpected error when opening a model file
1070 Failed to load library
1071 Cannot start COMSOL 40 with MATLAB on Windows
1073 Evaluation of particle tracing failed
1077 COMSOL Installation Companion
1082 Error message File could not be opened while importing a CATIA V5 file
1084 Error message Assertion failure
1085 Error message File contains no model
1086 Installing COMSOL 4 on Linux
1111 Updating the COMSOL model library
0122 Heat Transfer by Free Convection
1448 Natural Convection Cooling of a Thermos
4434 Cooling of a Circuit Board through Forced Convection
0195 Free Convection in a Water Glass
0955 Propagation of a 3D Gaussian Beam Laser Pulse
0956 Second Harmonic Generation of a Gaussian Beam
0078 The Magnetic Field from a Permanent Magnet
0124 Induction Currents from Circular Coils
0148 Inductive Heating of Copper Cylinder
0171 Non-Newtonian Flow
0207 Thermally Induced Creep Analysis
0212 Inductance and Resistance
0970 Induced Eddy Currents in a Metal Plate
0990 Inductor in an Amplifier Circuit
0198 Liquid Chromatography
0657 Buoyant Darcy Flow The Elder Problem
0972 RF-Heated Hot Wall Furnace for Semiconductor Processing

Comsol Knowledgebase
0973 My flux calculation seems wrong
1010 Error. System matrix is zero
1018 Error. UnsatisfiedLinkError. Cannot handle TLS data
1022 Updating the COMSOL License Manager
1025 Level Set method for two-phase flow and how does it compare with the Volume of Fluid (VOF) method
1031 Flux through interior boundaries
1033 Error. 2058 Failed to connect to SolidWorks
1035 Rubber band selection displays gray box in Windows Vista
1037 Error. Timeout waiting for client
1042 Tips and Tricks, COMSOL News 2009
1044 Issue with the CAD Import ----- installation
1045 Error. 9040 ClassCastException
1055 MATLAB 2009b interface problems
1057 Error. LMCOMSOL exited with status 0 signal = 17
1058 Combining network license files (license.dat)
1059 Error. Licensed number of users already reached
1060 Error. 9160 Property. linemethod
1078 Problems running a classkit license (CKL)
1079 Error. An error occurred while automatically activating bundle
1094 GLIBCXX_3.4.9 not found error message when calling an external MATLAB function
1098 Uploading files to the COMSOL ftp site
1106 Installer halts before finished when using the automated (silent) installation option
1114 Command-line switches to the COMSOL command
1115 Oblique incidence with Floquet boundary conditions
1116 Selecting hardware for clusters
1118 Resolving time-dependent waves
1119 Missing Material Library for Batteries and Fuel Cells module
1120 Problems on Mac OS X 10.7 Lion
1121 Error. Failed to connect to Inventor
1122 Error. Failed to connect to SolidWorks
1123 Error. Failed to connect to AutoCAD
1125 Error. Vendorstring is not correct
1126 Error. Error contacting the update server
1128 Thermoacoustics interface yields unexpected results
1129 Transparency does not work
1130 Model Library Update for Linux NSL users
1132 I cannot change language when using a trial license
1030 Error. Out of memory
1127 Improving convergence in nonlinear time dependent models
0878 Should I use the RMS, the peak, or the instantaneous value to specify sources for electromagnetic fields
0895 Can COMSOL Multiphysics handle left-handed materials
0902 Thin film approximation, contact resistance
0903 Could not obtain license for COMSOL Multiphysics GUI
0905 Smoothed step transitions in COMSOL Multiphysics
0909 Can COMSOL Multiphysics be used for TEM mode analysis
0923 Installation of COMSOL Multiphysics with hardware lock (dongle)
0935 Data import
0939 Can COMSOL Multiphysics handle polar, spherical, and cylindrical coordinates. And how is this done
0947 License manager error. TCP port number
0955 Optimization
0964 Error message. Failed to find a solution. No convergence
0966 Background and Theory References on Equation-Based Finite Element Analysis Used in COMSOL Multiphysics
0968 Error message. FLEXnet Licensing error-103
0980 How can I run COMSOL Multiphysics computations in batch mode
0982 Axisymmetric plot swept to 3D
0986 Error messages, general
0987 MATLAB compatibility
0909 Can COMSOL Multiphysics be used for TEM mode analysis
1001 Running COMSOL in parallel on clusters
0913 Computing Time and Space Integrals
0103 Convergence problems at high reaction rates (large source terms)
0107 Command line associative geometry
0114 Plot of contour lines on different surface plots in 2D and 3D
0120 Meshing a thin geometry.pdf
0125 Integration over arbitrary cross section
0768 3D slice plot of arbitrary shape
0786 Where can I purchase COMSOL Multiphysics
0816 How do I solve a PDE with space derivatives of order higher than two
0828 Obtaining a Hostid for licensing.pdf" "0830 Handling memory intensive models
0838 Can COMSOL Multiphysics import images
0850 Is there an open-boundary condition for electrostatic or magnetostatic simulations
0866 What hardware platform do you recommend for COMSOL Multiphysics
0875 What does degrees of freedom (DOFs) mean in COMSOL Multiphysics
0983 Error message Internal Error in Geometry Decomposition in 3_5a
1038 Using symmetries in COMSOL Multiphysics
1039 A declared function in COMSOL Multiphysics model seems to give wrong answer
1043 Equilibrium reactions in Reaction Engineering Lab
1048 Error 9040 Type IllegalArgumentException
1050 Error 2058 Failed to connect to Inventor
1051 Incident field with arbitrary angle
1053 Error 9040 Fatal Error NoClassDefFounderror
1062 BDF vs Generalized Alpha time discretization
1074 Error 1095 Failed to load model
1080 Backward compatibility of COMSOL 4_1
1083 Error message An error has occurred. See the log file C_Users
1087 Failed to create animation
1089 Error Internal error in geometry decomposition
1091 Error message No CAPE-OPEN property package
1092 LiveLink for MATLAB I run out of memory or simulations take more and more time to run
1093 MATLAB function calls fail after installing a new MATLAB version
1095 Error Cannot open native file
1096 COMSOL and multithreading
1099 Manual handling of geometric entity numbers for selections
1100 Transport of Concentrated Species a tutorial
1101 Time derivatives in boundary conditions
1102 Improve the stability of your contact model
1103 Frequency-dependent meshing
1104 Stabilization schemes in COMSOL
1105 Difference between Solute Transport and Species Transport in Porous Media
1108 Error message Expected End of Central Directory Record Signature
1112 How to recover your work from an interrupted simulation
1113 COMSOL does not start with the latest MATLAB version

----------


## aadamx

A lot of information that we can use with comsol, pack one:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

Here is pack two:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

Here is last pack upto now:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

thanx

----------


## sysmax740

Dear Guys,

I need some help please, have you encountered the "CAGE METHOD" in conrete pouring or construction? my boss says the Italian company uses this kind of method? really don't have any idea about it.

can somebody please share some idea what is this cage method is?

really appreciate your help

THanks in advance

----------


## Divyang

Hello,

I am recent graduate in petroleum engineering and using COMSOL from last two years for learning. A good point of it is you can easily link it up with matlab which gives a great deal of flexibility to it. But the problem I encountered is it is very difficult to find any help with context of petroleum industry. Can anyone tell me about manuals or some kind of help regarding using COMSOL for petroleum industry problems.

----------


## Divyang

Hello,

I am recent graduate in petroleum engineering and using COMSOL from last two years for learning. A good point of it is you can easily link it up with matlab which gives a great deal of flexibility to it. But the problem I encountered is it is very difficult to find any help with context of petroleum industry. Can anyone tell me about manuals or some kind of help regarding using COMSOL for petroleum industry problems.

----------


## nattyevermore

Yea, its a perfect tool for finite element Modeling. I use it.

----------


## mh.golestan

Hello aadamx
your link is broken or expired.would you please upload it again.
or even just upload this model "0499 Two-Phase Flow in Porous Media" or send it to my email:golestan1369@gmail.com
Thanks

----------

